# Favorite Caulk



## 4319hendrie (Apr 19, 2006)

Just wondering what everyone likes to use for caulk, both interior and exterior types. I know we use a lot of Vulkem on the ceder sided condos I maintain. Also Solarseal and some OSI products seem to find their way into our guns. What do you find works the best.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I don't mess with exterior too much at this point, but I really like Duron Maxflex. It's a urethane caulk. I'm about to try White Lightnings version of it since I can't get Duron's anymore.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Why can't you get Duron's caulk anymore?


----------



## MVH (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm partial to Dynaflex 230. 

Mike


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

We use mostly Sidewinder for exterior caulking. On occasion we will use regular poly caulking if we can protect the surface from picking up dust until it tacks.

I use to be a big fan of Polyseamseal unitl I purchased a few cases (discount store) of old stock that went bad. I just received my shipment from the Paint store.com and their Polyseamseal is nice and fresh. 

MVH, Dynaflex is a good caulk but I find that it flows a little to easy if the tubes get hot.


----------



## MVH (Jun 24, 2007)

dougchips said:


> ... MVH, Dynaflex is a good caulk but I find that it flows a little to easy if the tubes get hot.


I've only used it on interior applications, so I'll have to watch it outside in the Arizona heat. 

I'll also let you in on an Arizona secret; dry heat my azz, July & August can have 70% humidity and 65-72* dew points at 105* temps. June is another story.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

We use to sell Duron here at the store until SW bought them and took it from all independent dealers. I'll be replacing it with the Excellatex product since no one wants to drive 45 minutes to the nearest Duron store to get Maxflex anymore.


----------



## davcwal (Nov 27, 2007)

*favorite caulk*

sherwin-williams 1100a- power house


----------



## davcwal (Nov 27, 2007)

*favorite caulk*

i like sherwin-williams 1100a because I like its workability inside and out I also like the way it lasts.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Bolt..........Bolt.:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Porter's TopGun 200. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

ICI 55year


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

No real favorite. Depends on the job, but along the lines of sw 950 or 1100a, depends.

What you'll find is that maintenance, builders, carpenters like the heavy duty caulk, like dynaflex, etc. 
Painters tend to go for something workable, fast drying and paintable. These caulks allow us to get rid of finger marks and blend it in so you don't know it's there.

Can't say much for porters, never heard of it.

If pwg enlightens us though......


----------

